# 60g Protein per meal... Excessive??



## Tomo1984 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Guys

As the title says is 60-70g of protein in 1 meal excessive.

I'm always pushed for time to eat with my job so have neck it when I get chance.

Therefore lunch and dinner is always around this figure.

Any opinions?

Cheers


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

I get 4 meals with 60-70g protein....


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Not really excessive, depends on your size and current goals......


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Not really, in fact its quite normal for me


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

not execessive IMO I have about 100g for lunch


----------



## Tomo1984 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanxs guys.

Thats good to know as im planning on adding another meal in at 60-70g.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

just make sure you eat enough fibre


----------



## Tomo1984 (Mar 21, 2010)

Cheers Wheyman.

Luckly fibre isnt a problem.

I eat loads of Oats/Veg/Fruit.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

as above its absolutely fine, i get 80g in my first meal of the day


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I only get 3 meals in a day so all of mine are 60-80g.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have 7 to 8 meals a day each with 60g - 70g protein lol


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

dont see why not - but it will depend on allsorts includin;

1, your goals

2, your body makeup/body chemistry

3, your current stats; 115kg @ 8% bf/75kg @ 15% and so on

i currently have 50-60g split into 6 meals


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Go for it! nom nom


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

leeds_01 said:


> dont see why not - but it will depend on allsorts includin;
> 
> 1, your goals
> 
> ...


Why is your current stats going to make any difference to the amount of protein you have in one meal? Regardless of stats your body will absorb all the protein you throw at it.


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

what do you guys eat to get that amount of protein per serving? (curious)

On a tight budget, and wondered if any of you get that amount of protein per meal on the 'cheapish' side??


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

bayman said:


> Why is your current stats going to make any difference to the amount of protein you have in one meal? Regardless of stats your body will absorb all the protein you throw at it.


I heard you can't absorb more than 30.00g of protein in one sitting :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I tend to aim for atleast 80 and ideally 100

and as much as possible in a day so can be over 6-10 meals/snacks


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

When ever I make spagbol minus the spag (some smart asses call it a plate of mince) I usually end up getting about 80g of protein + I usually add kidney beans too it so its about 90g ish. I reckon its fine, not everyone has the autonomy or time to space out 8 small meals and have to go with the traditional 3.


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I heard you can't absorb more than 30.00g of protein in one sitting :thumb:


I heard there are pots of gold at the end of rainbows


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a 90g protein meal but i divide it in 2 and eat it an hour after eating the first one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

Lockon said:


> I have a 90g protein meal but i divide it in 2 and eat it an hour after eating the first one.


Some people might call that 2 45g meals.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Some people might call that 2 45g meals.


Lol, I have one 300g meal, except I spread that out across the day


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> just make sure you eat enough fibre


Have pro-10 just got some fibre stocked or something?


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, I have one 300g meal, except I spread that out across the day


I tend to have 4 women on the go but I tend to spread them out across my lifetime :laugh:


----------

